# Night stands...



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

OK, I have been getting into the shop, not as much as I would like, but that's another story.

These stands are way out of my comfort zone. I don't like fine, meticulous work, I have limited, in no artistic abilities, and curves can drive me nuts.

It started with one last attempt to make a BS behave. Finally I broke down and purchased a new blade. Hey, wow, I can cut veneers.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

With a new blade I can cut some neat curves. I'm actually starting to like a BS.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Glue on the veneers, cut some dovetails. 

Picked up some antique, or at least old looking, doorknobs.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I was so impressed with Kenbo's inlaid dovetails, I just had to try it for myself...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I do have a shop full of power tools, and on occasion I will use them 

Here I'm cutting tenons on the aprons.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Everything dry fitted


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

With a goodly amount of shop time this past week, I tapered the legs, routed an edge on the aprons, added some mouldings, made drawer runners, table tops and glued the whole mess together. (didn't glue the top on, that'd be silly)

This week I should have the staining done, poly by next weekend.

Thanks for looking in.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Those look awesome so far. I really like the curve and nice job on those fancy DT's.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow, those look great. Loving this thread...........keep it up.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Hey brink those are beautiful end tables. Did a nice job on the dove tails. Can't wait for the finish. Gonna look sharp.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh, where to start... looks terrific Brink! I'm glad you finally posted the build! I said it before, but them hand cut inlaid DT's are really really cool! Great tables!

Thanks for post'n!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice work...well done. Nice seeing doubles. What's your finish plan?












 







.


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

Looking mighty fine. 

Yep, a new - or resharpened - blade in any tool can really improve one's outlook on the job.

Very nicely done, please post a photo of the finished product, then I might have beg for the plans :laughing:


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> Nice work...well done. Nice seeing doubles. What's your finish plan?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is sorta a 4 way inspiration.
Kenbo's inlaid dovetails,
lolaranch and firemedics curvy work
And, c-mans wiping varnish.

So, the finish plan is: red minwax stain, followed by dark walnut stain. Except the drawers (no stain) they will get wipe on poly when the rest of the the tables are done.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

nice looking tables. Love the dovetails. Can't wait to see em finished.


----------



## hubaseball02 (Nov 24, 2007)

Looking good.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Man, what great execution here, Brink. This is just gorgeous! Ok, I'm going to ask a stupid question here, but hopefully I'm not alone in wondering:

Are the drawers protruding like that when fully closed or are you just showing off the dovetails and leaving them exposed for the pics?


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Taylormade said:


> Are the drawers protruding like that when fully closed or are you just showing off the dovetails and leaving them exposed for the pics?


Lol, yes, to both.

The drawers protrude when fully closed. The tables will end up dark, the drawers will be unstained to draw attention to the dovetails.

But it's not really showing off, they'll end up in the room only the wife and I go in.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Very Nice !!!*

Very nice work on those tables. Love the drawers and the dovetails.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

I love the way you designed drawers to protrude and show off dovetails. Those are very nice.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the nice comments, everyone.

I put on the red stain yesterday. Tomorrow I will put on the dark walnut stain.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Red, then brown.

Hopefully I'll be wiping on some poly Thursday night.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Still looking good brink. But why two different stains?Just curious. I'm sure there's a reason. Just don't know.good build.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

For the color the wife likes, I put a coat of red stain, then after it dries, I put on a coat of dark walnut. Both are brown now.


----------



## Artisan1993 (Oct 29, 2011)

Looks great, love the dovetail inlays. I'm ganna have to try that out, and mind you I've never even done dovetails but as soon as I do and get comfortable with them I'm trying those inlays.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Brink said:


> For the color the wife likes, I put a coat of red stain, then after it dries, I put on a coat of dark walnut. Both are brown now.


Oh ok. Do you have pics of it now. I'd be afraid the stain would hide the True beauty 
Of the wood. I guess we will find out.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I just came in from putting the first coat of poly on. This color combo really highlights the red oaks grain. I even selected knotty pieces for the top, to give it more character.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Pic please we all want pics. The suspense is killing me. :laughing:


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Dominick said:


> Pic please we all want pics. The suspense is killing me. :laughing:


Geez, so demanding . lol 

Here's one coat of poly.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> Geez, so demanding . lol
> 
> Here's one coat of poly.


Looks great! Now come down here and spray some lacquer for me!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Brink said:


> Geez, so demanding . lol
> 
> Here's one coat of poly.


Ha ha ha ha ha. Thanks for pics. Doesn't look bad. The grain looks nice. You did good. I'm always worried the stain hides beauty. Just my preference.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

firemedic said:


> Looks great! Now come down here and spray some lacquer for me!
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


What do I know about spraying?
I'd probably pick a day that was too humid, too dry, too windy, too sunny and just mess it up. Lol


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> What do I know about spraying?
> I'd probably pick a day that was too humid, too dry, too windy, too sunny and just mess it up. Lol


Lol...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

looks great- as far as staining goes I would rather not stain but as you Brink I am also married and if "we" are going to get to use what "I" make-"I" am going to stain it what ever color she wants.:blink:


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Wowza. Look at that grain poppin! Great job Brink!!


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Those are some awesome tables Bink. I really like the dove tails and the finished stain.

What blades did you get from your BS?


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice work! I've never seen those inlaid dovetails done by hand. You are a brave man. It looks like they turned out great.

Thanks for the look see.

Bret


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Those inlaid dovetails are awesome. Great job for sure. Love the stands.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

johnnie52 said:


> What blades did you get from your BS?


Johnnie, I picked up the blade at Grainger.

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/MORSE-Band-Saw-Blade-4VY86?Pid=search


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

Wonderful work, Brink.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

You said: 
"These stands are way out of my comfort zone. I don't like fine, meticulous work, I have limited, in no artistic abilities, and curves can drive me nuts."
I say your work looks pretty dang comfy to me and where may I purchase one of them magic BS bades?


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Beautiful work, Brink
and thanks for the progress pics and tutorials........
You've obviously overcome your fear of the "comfort zone"


I missed the Kenbo dovetail series...can you install the link?
If not, I'll search....or ask Ken when he's got a minute........


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

GROOVY said:


> You said:
> "These stands are way out of my comfort zone. I don't like fine, meticulous work, I have limited, in no artistic abilities, and curves can drive me nuts."
> I say your work looks pretty dang comfy to me and where may I purchase one of them magic BS bades?





tcleve4911 said:


> Beautiful work, Brink
> and thanks for the progress pics and tutorials........
> You've obviously overcome your fear of the "comfort zone"
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the nice word.

Groovy, I got my blade from Grainger, it's made by Morse.

Tcleve, http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/opinions-suggestions-24120/


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

tcleve4911 said:


> I missed the Kenbo dovetail series...can you install the link?
> If not, I'll search....or ask Ken when he's got a minute........


 
Inlaid dovetail tutorial


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Ken your tutorial is good, but your dove tails are better. You truly are a master, and obviously a great teacher as well. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

You've got to be kidding me. Mine are nothing in comparison to Brink's. The jig does all of the work for me, I just know how to use the jig. Brink's are hand done, and I have to say that up until now, I didn't think that they were possible by hand. It just goes to show you who has the skill around here. First the gorgeous bed frame with its awesome joinery and skilled hand tool use and now these awesome side tables. My level of "awe" is through the roof on this one. Give credit where credit is due. Brink is the man!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> You've got to be kidding me. Mine are nothing in comparison to Brink's. The jig does all of the work for me, I just know how to use the jig. Brink's are hand done, and I have to say that up until now, I didn't think that they were possible by hand. It just goes to show you who has the skill around here. First the gorgeous bed frame with its awesome joinery and skilled hand tool use and now these awesome side tables. My level of "awe" is through the roof on this one. Give credit where credit is due. Brink is the man!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


I wasn't saying yours are better than brinks. There both beautiful. Don't want anyone to get jealous :laughing: I was saying your tutorial was good but your dove tails are better than your tutorial. If you know what I mean.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

They're done!!!!

I want to thank you all for so many over the top comments. 

This project all started with making the BS work, to making veneers, to trying out a new spoke shave, to let's try some inlaid DT's, and these doorknobs look cool.

Seeing as how the old bed had shelves in the headboard, there is no place for lamps, remotes or ww'r magazines, so they are needed.

As for lamps, we don't have one. Some dumb arse knocked over the wife's brass touch lamp (a present I gave her when we were dating) which broke the etched glass shade. She won't let me live it down. "you and those ridiculous looking size 13's". sigh

Next up, two new lamps, with wooden shades. It's for x-mas, keep it a secret.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

End tables came out very nice. Your right the stain on the oak looks elegant. & dovetails are sharp.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

They look great, Jon! Are you going to make the lamp / shades?

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

firemedic said:


> They look great, Jon! Are you going to make the lamp / shades?
> 
> ~tom  ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


What do I know 'bout wiring stuff? Lol

Finally the old girl went to work so I could start on them 

Ugh! You used my first name. I don't even use it.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> What do I know 'bout wiring stuff? Lol
> 
> Finally the old girl went to work so I could start on them
> 
> Ugh! You used my first name. I don't even use it.


That was a typo!... I don't even know what your first name is!

I can wire a few things, lol I can get bit too! :laughing:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Very nice work. I love these tables and you have done a fantastic job. Absolutely blown away. 


And for the record, I noticed your first name being used on this thread. I don't want to mention any names, but the guy that mentioned it has the initials of T.O.M. :laughing:


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Its more funny than anythng else. I haven't used my first name since the second grade. There were 8 Johns in the class, and my last name is too long or hard to pronounce in it's entirety. My teacher shortened it to Brink, and it stuck. Much better than the bathroom comments "Jon" produces, too. There's also less confusion, my older sis is Jan, cruel parents.


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Wow, and the dovetails realy set it off! Thanks for sharing.:thumbsup:


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Uh oh


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Nobody noticed, except the wife.

Those nice veneers didn't match the rest of the drawers. She was scrutinizing it last night..."looks like you used ash"

Dang color blindness


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Lol, doubt ANYONE else will ever notice.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Awesome project Brink. I have to say I think the drawer fronts are a "little light" for the rest but overall it works. The lamps sound like a very cool project too. Don't forget to share pics...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I truly appreciate all the wonderful comments. Thanks everyone.

Frank, the drawer fronts a light. If I used red oak, like I planned, I think it would have been better. But that ash slipped itself in there.


----------

